# What are the differences between the Penn International 12T, 12LT, and 12H



## brandonmc (May 24, 2007)

I just got what appears to be a good deal on a 12T. What are the differences between the three models?


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

penn.com... im guessing spools size. but could be wrong.


----------



## brandonmc (May 24, 2007)

I checked the Penn website, but it's a discontinued model so stats are REAL hard to come by.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*This might help*

http://www.getbentsportfishing.com/forum/reviews/18034-penn-international-12-t-tl-h.html


----------



## brandonmc (May 24, 2007)

Thanks Orest. I saw that when I googled the model number but I'm having trouble making sense of some of their posts. The 12T I have coming has a metal drag lever as opposed to thew plastic one on a 12LT, which don't exactly jive with that one fellows theory. AFAIK the spool sizes are the same, I was hoping someone who has owned both a T and a LT to chime in.


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

The 12H was the first 12# class reel then the 12T then the 12LT.
The only Change is the Reel Frame. The "T" Stands for Tournament.
The "LT" Stands for Light Tackle.


----------



## brandonmc (May 24, 2007)

Thanks seajay....so the drag and gear ratio are the same?


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

Yes, the Gear Ratio I believe is a 4:1
The Drags are a HT 100 The best on the market IMO.


----------

